# how long do you think?



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

For the last 2 days my balloon molly has been "hiding out" in the treasure chest and today she will not let anyone near her space, she will chase them away. I moved her to the fry net so she can relax a bit. How long do you think it will be until she drops her fry? Her girly parts are pooching out a bit and she seems to be "shimming". I hope its soon


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

My best guess would be in the nezt couple of days! Congrats on the fry!


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I kept a close eye on her all day yesterday, nothing but a lot of poop LOL.. I moved her to my son's tank and put her and the female guppies in with her. That is going to be the baby tank anyways so I figure they should birth there. What kind of food should they be fed after they are born? I know they will eat fish flakes but what else??


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

If you have live plants they will eat the organisms from them.I believe livebearers will eat crushed flakes.I feed my babies newly hatched Baby brine shrimp.You can find the vials at the local fish store.Easy to hatch,but takes about 12 hours to do so.You can feed them the BBS and flakes,a few times a day to speed growth.Ive no experience with livebearers though,so if this is wrong someone will correct me,lol.Good luck and congrats!


----------



## Utter Nutter (Feb 1, 2011)

How long was it till she had the fry. Ive just moved one of my mollys too as she was at the same stage so just wondering how long im going to have to wait.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

no fry yet. But I think its getting reallly close. Ive never had fry before so I don't know what to look for :/ But one female is picking on the other female so I had to move one to the net


----------



## Utter Nutter (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh ok, so I could be waiting a week.

You'll know when you see them, they are just very tiny (approx 1/2 cm) fish, they will just be swimming around. Be prepared to find dead ones, if the female hasn't already eaten them.

Here is some photos of a fry that was in my tank, (came for free in the bag when I got the Mollies). Its about a week old they said.
Login | Facebook


----------

